
Nim's author on v1 launch: Personal words about version 1 - sergiotapia
https://nim-lang.org/araq/v1.html
======
gautamcgoel
Interesting last sentence in the context of shipping a programming language:
"It's like a marriage, it doesn't stop with the wedding."

~~~
justicezyx
The more I view things, the more I feel marriage probably is the best metaphor
for any nontrivial undertaking that is worth a lifelong investment, for a
group of people.

Think about it, marriage requires:

* Love

* Dedication

* Persistence

* Endurance

* Mutual respect

Pretty much the same thing for any highly functioning team!

------
tiffanyh
Any chance NIM will get memory safety like Rust?

~~~
fortran77
Does everything have to be about Rust?

~~~
Klonoar
There's nothing inherently wrong with wanting a language to ape a solid aspect
of another nature. For all you know (chain) OP _wants_ to write Nim but needs
memory safety.

------
dang
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21053140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21053140)

------
lugg
Blog post has no link: [https://nim-lang.org/](https://nim-lang.org/)

------
captainmarble
Nim is not so simple language. A cheatsheet could be nice.

~~~
JNRowe
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/nim/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/nim/)
?

~~~
airstrike
Thanks. Some of the syntax seems rather arbitrary, but maybe just to my layman
eyes...

    
    
        var
          child: tuple[name: string, age: int]
    

but

    
    
        type
          Color = enum cRed, cBlue, cGreen
    

why not

    
    
        type
          Color = enum[cRed, cBlue, cGreen]

~~~
TylerE
Because a type declaration is declaring multiple identifiers. Each of the enum
variants is a legal name.

The tuple declaration is declaring one identifier with multiple fields. The
names of the field are only legal as, well, fields of the outer object.

